

How Facebookipodayclosingprice.com Scaled with MemCachier - alex_lod
http://www.memcachier.com/how-facebookipodayclosingprice-com-scaled-with-memcachier/

======
nacs
Not to be cynical but this post has virtually no content -- it's simply "We
used memcache as a caching layer and not hit the DB. The End"

Didn't we know this a decade ago?

------
hodgesmr
While some people look at this as "so what?" I did find the post valuable.
I've never used memcache before, and this was a good illustration of its use.

------
joejohnson
How many hits were they really getting? It appears that only 2261 people made
predictions.

~~~
alex_lod
It was covered in TechCrunch, Bloomberg, and other big journals, too -- it
definitely got a lot of views.

The difference between the small number of updates (2261) and the presumed
large number of views is precisely why this was a great use case for
memcache/MemCachier. High-read/low-update content is the perfect caching use
case.

------
getsat
Website uses basic caching to survive traffic spike, news at 11.

------
adventureful
Had not seen the site before. Amusing how far off nearly everybody was on the
pricing.

